# RAF West Raynham - June 2012 (Very Pic Heavy)



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2012)

Won't post up the history of here as it been done many times but here is my visit to this epic site today with my daughter, all I can say is WOW, was there for over 3 hours and thought it is best not to post all my pictures, hope you all enjoy....


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome report! I need to get myself back here! I went years ago, literally the week the MoD sold it. Although it doesn't look to have changed  
Steve, have you been to RAF Upwood. It so, so similar!


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah seen the reports on Upwood, might have to got there next, I have heard the farmer is hotter on kicking people off at the moment but guess a visit is in order....


----------



## chizyramone (Jun 2, 2012)

Epic, nice one


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Jun 2, 2012)

That looks pretty damn cool. Interesting machinery there aswell.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brill photos good to see the WW2 watch tower still there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, There seems to be some sort of restoration project going on now at the base, saw a sign about it when we were driving round (its on the other side of the runway from the base) there were people working there yesterday as well. The main base housing is now occupied and I think alot of the main base is slowly going to be converted to housing/flats, a guy who lived there got chatting to me yesterday and was telling me. Shame they can't leave a great relic alone but I guess it would just get wrecked !


----------



## losttom (Jun 3, 2012)

Greta report, one of my favourite places  Did you get into the sports hall? it was almost untouched when i went


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 3, 2012)

No didn't see the sports hall, it might be in the area that is now fenced off next to the parade square, there were a couple of cars parked in that area as well so didn't risk it. I couldn't get to the main guard house either as this is in the fenced off area and the main gates have now been replaced and are locked (didn't feel like being a ninja and climbing them !) I just took a picture through the gates ! It is still a great place to walk around, it is pretty much vandal and graffiti free, mind you we did scare some kids who were in the main food hall at the start, they were just looking around as well and were fine when we said we were doing the same.. I would say to anyone to get up there sooner rather than later as I have a feeling it could soon become harder to get in as the building work takes hold......


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha ha, we saw the weirdest site here. We saw a big Audi A6 on the airfield coming straight towards us! We hid and peered out to se a 12-13 year old girl driving and waving at us... 
Turned out Dad had spotted an abandonned airfield and decided to let his daughter have a drive!!!
Both parties got busted, and let's just say security were a little more annoyed with him than us!


----------



## djmcambs (Jun 3, 2012)

great report, just like raf upwood, only in much better condition.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers for posting Steve,looks like you had a great day out.
Have to agree really does look similar to upwood but without all the pallets and sheep lol
But think this is a bit more ineresting 

Great stuff


----------



## MD (Jun 3, 2012)

Good stuff 
Did you see the chapel ?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice one, a good report that


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 5, 2012)

Very similar to Upwood - would recommend that place also, although it is very trashed! Great pictures and report thanks for posting!


----------

